# Smart Broadband new offer



## Pedro1 (6 Feb 2009)

Just got a visit from a Smart Telecom representative. New deal is for 4MB broadband with first 6 months free. Cost per month for first 6 months is €25.46 after this period cost rises to €40.53. Contention ratio is 1:1 so it should be possible to have full 4MB speed at all times. No upload/download limits, free wireless modem and you can still use your current number.
All local/national calls can be had for an additional €10. 

Sound like a good deal and I'm thinking of changing from BT's 1MB Total Talk for which I pay €48 per month. Quality of BT has been great but speed does drop in the evenings probably due to higher contention ratio. BT does include free UK national calls which Smart do not. Smarts 4MB with anytime call bundle works out about €35/month for 1st 6 months and then €51 after that. 

I've worked out that I'd save about €60 over 12 months but I'd also have 1:1 contention on a 4MB link.

Any comments on the quality of the Smart broadband phone/broadband service before I decide to make the jump ??


----------



## ninsaga (6 Feb 2009)

On Smart for about 2 yrs or so........ service is pretty good.


----------



## Eblanoid (7 Feb 2009)

With them since the summer. Perfect reliability.


----------

